# The Fish Diaries



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

So I know I have a journal for baby, but no where else on here to put my stuff, I figured I'll make an overall journal of all the fish.

Baby Buddha
He's my baby that I got from Petco and after 7 months, he's nearly full grown

























Oddball 
I got him from Myates. Has no vents and wobbles when he swims. He also likes to be covered on all sides as if he's being hugged. He used to hang around the thermometer, but I think it's because he likes to have something to protect him with.

















And here he is hiding









Daiquiri
She's my newest Petco baby. Gender is unknown but we've been calling her a girl. VERY fiesty and has nearly killed my snail already Dx

















Gary the snail
I've had him since he was a small speck on the glass that could only be seen when the camera zoomed in. So we've been buddies since.









Atari the molly/platy
Petsmart had some molly or platy babies for free and I snagged one to raise before giving it to my roommate. He lives in a 1.75 gallon with Gary and loves zooming around.









ANDDDDDDDDDDDDD

Saphira!
Another betta I got from Myates, he's my little T-rex of a fish. He's gorgeous, there is no other word to describe him. And he's an interesting mix of things! A HM(PK), dragonscale, rosetail with cellophane butterfly!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

NO MOM


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

oh my the picture of Oddball poking through the skull is priceless, so adorable


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

That's pretty much what he does the entire time though, like if it's not the hole on the side, he digs himself underneath it. It's ridiculous ><


----------



## megaredize (May 21, 2012)

lol silly fish


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

indeed, indeed 

Got some more shots of Saphira


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I love all your fish!


----------



## Alcemistnv (Jan 29, 2012)

All the fishies!!


----------

